# How I made an indexing system for a mini lathe



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Here is a pdf showing how I solved a problem


----------



## Cassandra (Mar 15, 2006)

Excellent tutorial, Harry. Many thanks!

Question: Would it be just as easy to have the ring of indices around the edge, rather than from face-to-face? Just wondering.

Cassandra


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

A neat solution Harry.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Cassandra said:


> Excellent tutorial, Harry. Many thanks!
> 
> Question: Would it be just as easy to have the ring of indices around the edge, rather than from face-to-face? Just wondering.
> 
> Cassandra


I've just been out to the shed to study the system and I've concluded that made from plastic type material there wouldn't be sufficient strength on the side walls of the holes. In metal, it would probably be the better way to go, HOWEVER, drilling all those holes around the edge would not be an easy matter Cassandra, have you any ideas as to how to do that?


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Mike said:


> A neat solution Harry.


Thanks Mike, have you still got YOUR mini lathe, if so, would you consider making an indexing system, bearing in mind the very high cost of buying one against the zero cost of a home-made one?
Thinking about it, I don't recall Bj ever mentioning an indexing head, perhaps he'll see this post and let us know. I know that he has two router lathes that are indexed, but that isn't the same thing.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I've just had a thought, (as I do from time to time), how do members prefer my threads, like in the past with the full set of photographs plus a plus a pdf, or as this thread, a single photo plus a pdf.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Brian bought my Delta last year Harry, but Rob keeps his Excelsior mini lathe here and I still have the Wholesale Tool lathe. I may give it a try once the other projects are finished. Not having a chuck makes it tough.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

What a great way to have the use of machine tools Mike, what a pity that my friend John has just had a huge new shed erected with heaps of room for his three lathes plus all his other machines. I guess that dropping hints will fall on deaf ears.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

I would but I don't get it ?, why not just mark the tray on your ear rack and just drill the holes on the drill press using your index template..or just use your paper template..don't get it.. making a easy job to hard mate..
After all it's one off job I'm sure 

http://www.routerforums.com/attachm...22316727-i-pushed-deep-end-earing-stand23.jpg
==



harrysin said:


> Thanks Mike, have you still got YOUR mini lathe, if so, would you consider making an indexing system, bearing in mind the very high cost of buying one against the zero cost of a home-made one?
> Thinking about it, I don't recall Bj ever mentioning an indexing head, perhaps he'll see this post and let us know. I know that he has two router lathes that are indexed, but that isn't the same thing.


----------

